# CECT Chinese Mobile phone support



## Goers

Hi all, I just bought this great mobile phone in China. It is made by the second largest mobile phone manufacturer there and it is very popular. The Model is CECT A705. Of course, Telstra will not offer support except for their 'known' mobile phone models only. I would like to use its features such as WAP and MMS and GPRS, etc. The Handbook is in Chinese which I cannot read. Is anyone able to offer suggestions. I suspect it may have similar functions as some other mobiles like Nokia which i may be able to use to get the features going. Or someone may be able to point me to someone in Australia who is importer or local agent? Thanks for any constructive help. Regards. TC. :wave:


----------



## CyanideSkittle

I just recently purchased a CECT C7000+ Dual SIM and all the bells and whistles.

I can enter a contact in the SIM card with 1-xxx and receive calls by the name entered in as the contact. But when I receive an SMS message. It will show up as the number and not the contact entered. Any answers.

I'm positive all the numbers match up so I don't see why it wouldn't come up as the contact listed.



Much Appreciated,
Jaron


----------



## yugoballerz

i have a ifone model p168c and i was trying to see if anyone knows where can i like update it or download software for it its a chine phone soo i been looking tryin to find it 
if anyone can helppp

thanks


----------



## Goers

yugoballerz said:


> i have a ifone model p168c and i was trying to see if anyone knows where can i like update it or download software for it its a chine phone soo i been looking tryin to find it
> if anyone can helppp
> 
> thanks


Hi, I'm fairly certain that many Chinese phones are made by Mediatek (China Division in Shenzhen and some other locations). Go to the Mediatek.tw website in Taiwan (parent company) or contact them (in Chinese?) to try and get more answers/software downloads. The driver for my phone was MT6xxx All the best. By the way, in China they do NOT use IP address in GPRS/WAP setup. So you cannot use the mobile phone software outside China for web related things. Also, 'security' (eavesdropping, etc)' on Chinese phones (by Chinese authorities) is a problem. They can track/trace you. But, my phone works well and was cheap. Cheers.


----------



## dai

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Download_user_manual_for_cect_phones

http://www.chinamanuals.com/


----------

